# Best Mud for first coat



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

I was wondering what the best mud is for first coat. I like using certainteed products. What would be better for first coat. The certainteed lite all purpose (Blue) or certainteed lite finishing (Green)?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Green for coating and blue for setting tape.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

The strongest mud you can get.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

We tape with full weight all purpose and coat with lightweight topping.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Green for coating and blue for setting tape.


Blue meaning L/W?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Terrence35 said:


> I was wondering what the best mud is for first coat. I like using certainteed products. What would be better for first coat. The certainteed lite all purpose (Blue) or certainteed lite finishing (Green)?


If especially you're boxing it, think about using the CertainTeed lite AP (Blue). The lite finishing (green) likes to pock mark more and leave a rougher finish, because there's no glues in it to better help hold it together while boxing.

For me, I now prefer yellow lite for taping and blue lite for the finish coats.
But I used some Synko Classic blue the other week for finishing, while helping with a house. That worked nice enough. The guy I was helping had started switching to it from using CertainTeed lite finishing, after he'd worked with someone who was using Classic AP for finishing.
Synko's lite blue is also working nice right now. Been using it the last week for finishing on some commercial jobs.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> Blue meaning L/W?


Meaning All-Purpose: http://www.lowes.com/pd_373757-27-308224_0__?productId=3661454


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Meaning All-Purpose:


Unless the box colour coding is different where MW worked.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Meaning All-Purpose: http://www.lowes.com/pd_373757-27-308224_0__?productId=3661454


Never used the certainteed muds or any box mud for that matter. 

That's a nice price Tho!!! :yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> Never used the certainteed muds or any box mud for that matter.
> 
> That's a nice price Tho!!! :yes:


 The original post did say Lite for blue, if thats the case yes for 1rst coat (not tape coat)


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> Never used the certainteed muds or any box mud for that matter.
> 
> That's a nice price Tho!!! :yes:


Can't get boxed mud? Can also buy CertainTeed in pails, but it's always cheaper when buy in boxes.



chris said:


> The original post did say Lite for blue, if thats the case yes for 1rst coat (not tape coat)


The Lite is blue, too.

It says 'All-Purpose', but I agree with not using the Lite for tape coat. I don't, except for the odd small bit, when taping mud isn't available.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

myself I like using same mud for 1 and 2nd coat due to when sanding you can layer, and its harder to sand where you get most flashing occurrence,


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

JustMe said:


> Can't get boxed mud? Can also buy CertainTeed in pails, but it's always cheaper when buy in boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I've never had an issue using Synko Lite-Line All Purpose mud for putting on tapes. It get's used from start to finish. Never have to worry about what type of mud is in my pails.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

Synko Lite-Line All Purpose mud for everything. why because you can sand into your base coat. you can tape and coat at the same time. one bucket of mud for everything.
its not to soft that you over sand. and not to hard to sand. and if some of your taping mud come out on finish sanding no problems. And its lot easier to tape with less hard sticky mud on tools. and dose not rune your clothing like yellow. dose not rip paper of drywall when scraping chunks of the wall.


----------

